# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch >  5 địa điểm du lịch đáng đến dịp Tết âm này

## hangnt

_Dịp Tết đến Xuân về với ngày nghỉ dài là cơ hội để du khách chọn các điểm du lịch sau 1 năm lao động vất vả. Dưới đây là một số gợi ý để độc giả có thể lựa chọn trong dịp Tết Nhâm Thìn sắp tới._


*1. Hà Giang*

Nằm ở Cực Bắc của Tổ Quốc, Hà Giang là nơi có phong cảnh tuyệt đẹp cuốn hút rất nhiều khách du lịch. Đến đây du khách sẽ được tham quan những cảnh đẹp hoang sơ, với núi đá trải dài hai bên đường đi, không khí trong lành và thoáng đãng như tuyến đường Bắc Quản Bạ - Yên Minh – Đồng Văn – Mèo Vạc. Các cảnh đẹp sẽ đi qua theo thứ tự là Núi Đôi (Quản Bạ) - Đồi Thông và Ruộng Bậc Thang ở Yên Minh - Cực Bắc Lũng Cú - Chợ phiên Đồng Văn - Đèo Mã Pì Lèng. Khi tới Hà Giang bạn sẽ được đến thăm cột cờ Lũng Cú.

Nếu đi bằng xe máy thì nên chú ý chọn xe tốt, được bảo dưỡng cẩn thận và nên đưa theo các dụng cụ cần thiết để sửa những lỗi trên đường đi. Nếu đi vào trời mưa hoặc sương mù nên cẩn thận. Một số người đã từng đi Hà Giang đưa ra lời khuyên có thể đi ô tô tự lái thì tiện hơn xe khách, vì các điểm du lịch nằm rải rác ở nhiều tuyến đường khác nhau. Tuy nhiên, cần lưu ý chọn lái xe có kinh nghiệm, kiểm tra xăng đầy đủ vì đường núi nên để tìm được trạm xăng không phải dễ dàng.

Một vài chỗ ở gợi ý: Mèo Vạc có KS Hoa Cương, Đồng Văn có Hoàng Ngọc, Cao Nguyên Đá, TP Hà Giang có Khách sạn Huy Hoàn.

Phương tiện đi lại: Nếu đăng ký tour với các công ty du lịch thì sẽ có xe đưa đón

Nếu tự tổ chức đi thì bạn có thể chọn xe khách khởi hành từ Bến xe Mỹ Đình vào lúc sáng (6, 7, 9, 11h), chiều (1h, 2h), tối (8h30, 9h) với mức giá giường năm khoảng gần 180.000 đồng/người, nếu ghế ngồi khoảng 140.000 đồng/người.

Nếu chọn ô tô có lái xe kèm theo thì nên thuê xe từ 16 – 24 chỗ.

*2. Biển Ninh Chữ (Ninh Thuận)*

Ninh Chữ trải dài khoảng 10km, thuộc thôn Bình Sơn, xã Văn Hải, tỉnh Ninh Thuận. Nơi đây có biển xanh, bãi cát trắng. Đến đây, các bạn sẽ được trải nghiệm khi tham quan vịnh Vĩnh Hy. Đặc biệt không thể bỏ qua làng gốm bàu Trúc, suối Lồ Ô…Thưởng thức đặc sản Phan Rang ngoài nho, táo, tỏi, hành tím còn có con dông, mực một nắng ... các loại trái cây như sầu riêng, chôm chôm, mít... các loại trái cây này trồng ở khu vực Lâm Sơn - Sông Pha.


Còn về nhà hàng, nếu chọn phong cách miệt vườn có Song Yến, Chốn Quê, Hoa Phượng vừa ẩm thực vừa câu cá thư giãn. Còn các quán trong thành phố có các nhà hàng Hoa Thiên Lý, Hương Đồng, Bồ Câu quán, Đông Dương .v.v. Ngoài ra còn có cơm gà Khánh Kỳ, Hải Nam...

Phương tiện đi:Nếu đi từ Hà Nội có thể bay vào sân bay Cam Ranh sau đó đi ô tô đến Ninh Chữ hoặc đi tàu vào ga Tháp Chàm sau đó đi taxi hoặc ô tô đến resort của bạn.

Nếu đi từ TP.HCM có thể đi ô tô Đường Lê Hồng Phong Quận 5 có các hang xe: Tuấn Tú, Liên Thành, Hoàng Anh.

Ngã 4 Lê Hồng Phong , Trần Phú có hãng Quốc Trung. Các hãng xe này xuất phát từ 17h00 là chuyến đầu tiên. Với mức giá vé từ 80.000 đồng – 100.000 đồng.

3. Phú Yên

Phú Yên nằm ở duyên hải Nam Trung Bộ, cách Hà Nội 1.160km, cách TP.HCM 561 km. Đây là nơi có biển và nhiều thắng cảnh đẹp. Ngoài biển, ở đây có khu sinh thái Sao Việt, Bãi Tràm, Mũi Điện, Vịnh Vũng Rô, Đá Bàn, suối nướng nóng, lạnh, Đập Đồng Cam, Nhất Tự Sơn, Vịnh Xuân Đài, Đồi Thơm… Đặc biệt, khi đến Phú Yên không quên thăm gành Đá Đĩa và đầm Ô Loan, tham quan Vũng Rô, Núi Đá bia, ngọn hải đăng mũi Đại Lãnh.


Các khách sạn cho bạn có thể lựa chọn là Kaya (238 Hùng Vương) 4 sao, khách sạn Hương Sen, KS Ái Cúc, KS Công đoàn sát biển... và rất nhiều nhà khách, nhà trọ giá bình dân Ngoài ra, ở Tuy Hòa còn có khách sạn 5 sao Cendeluxe. Bạn có thể chọn nhà hàng tại khu sinh thái Thuận Thảo, nhà hàng Gió Chiều, Hoàng Gia…

Ở Phú Yên có rất nhiều đặc sản biển, bạn có thể đến cảng cá Phường 6 (TP Tùy Hòa) để thưởng thức hải sản. Ngoài ra, còn có các đặc sản như bánh canh Tuy Hòa, sò huyết Ô Loan, gà nướng Sông Cầu..... Phương tiện đi lại ở Phú Yên là có  Taxi ( Mai Linh, Thuận Thảo, Ái Cúc...), xe máy và xe bus (Anh Tuấn, Cúc Tư). Để chủ động bạn có thể thuê xe máy để đi tham quan.

Phương tiện đi lại: Để tới Phú Yên bạn có thể bay từ Hà Nội – Phú Yên hoặc TP.HCM – Phú Yên

Với du khách đi từ TP.HCM còn có thêm lựa chọn là ô tô, còn du khách ở Hà Nội cũng có thể đi bằng ô tô nhưng không tiện bằng đi máy bay.

Ngoài ra, du khách có thể chọn đi bằng tàu hỏa từ Hà Nội – Phú Yên hoặc TP.HCM – Phú Yên.

* 4. Duyên hải Bắc Trung Bộ*

Năm 2012 sẽ là năm du lịch quốc gia duyên hải Bắc Trung Bộ. Với chủ đề “Du lịch Di sản” sẽ được thực hiện với chuỗi hoạt động xuyên suốt năm với sự tham gia của 8 tỉnh từ Thanh Hóa, Nghệ An, Hà Tĩnh, Quảng Bình, Quảng Trị, Thừa Thiên - Huế, Đà Nẵng, Quảng Nam. Thành nhà Hồ (Thanh Hóa), Vườn quốc gia Phong Nha- Kẻ Bàng (Quảng Bình), cố đô Huế và Nhã nhạc cung đình Huế (Thừa Thiên - Huế), di tích Mỹ Sơn và phố cổ Hội An (Quảng Nam).


 Khu vực này cũng là nơi có nhiều đặc sản như: cháo lươn Vinh, cu đơ (Hà Tĩnh), các món ăn như cơm hến (Huế), bánh canh, bánh bèo và rất nhiều loại bánh khác.

 Ngoài ra, ở đây nếu đi vào mùa hè, bạn sẽ được tắm các biển Sầm Sơn, Cửa Lò, Thiên Cầm, Cửa Tùng, Nhật Lệ, Thuận An, Cảnh Dương và một số bãi biển của các tỉnh Nam Trung Bộ. Một số khu vực đã có thương hiệu như Phong Nha- Kẻ Bàng, Vườn quốc gia Bạch Mã, Lăng Cô.

Phương tiện đi lại: Có thể đi bằng máy bay tới Vinh (Nghệ An) rồi tiếp tục thuê xe đi dọc các tỉnh Bắc Trung Bộ. Hoặc đi máy bay tới Huế, Quảng Nam, Quảng Bình.

Hoặc bạn có thể chọn đi tàu, dừng ở ga Thanh Hóa để bắt đầu hành trình các tỉnh hoặc chọn phương tiện di chuyển là tàu sau khi hoàn thành tham quan ở mỗi tỉnh.

Ngoài ra, với các du khách từ Hà Nội có thể chọn đi bằng ô tô. Để về các tỉnh Bắc Trung Bộ, bạn đến bến xe Nước Ngầm (Hà Nội) để mua vé và chọn điểm đến trong hành trình của bạn.

*5. Phú Quốc*

Biển Phú Quốc còn gọi là Đảo Ngọc, thuộc huyện Đảo Phú Quốc tỉnh Kiên Giang. Tới đây du khách được chìm đắm với những bãi biển tuyệt đẹp như bãi Dài, cát trắng lấp lánh tại bãi Sao, hòa mình vào không khí trong lành. Thích khám phá tự nhiên có thể đi lặn xuống biển, ngắm san hô. Vào rừng nguyên sinh khám phá suối Tranh, đi thăm trại nuôi chó xoáy lưng. Về thị trấn Dương Đông thăm Dinh Cậu…



Để khám phá toàn bộ đảo thì nên chọn xe máy với giá 120.000 đồng -150.000 đồng/ngày ( khu vực đường Trần Hưng Đạo – Thị trấn Dương Đông nhiều chỗ thuê). Hoặc thuê ô tô với loại xe jeep giá khoảng 400.000 đồng/ngày. Ở đây cũng có dịch vụ cho thuê ô tô tự lái giá khoảng 600.00 đồng/ngày, xe từ 7-8 chỗ (nhưng nhớ trước khi khởi hành mang theo các loại giấy tờ như bằng lái xe, chứng minh thư nhân dân…).

Ngoài ra, bạn có thể đi câu cá ban ngày, câu mực ban đêm lênh đênh trên thuyền. Ẩm thực ở đây chủ yếu là món ăn làm từ hải sản như gỏi cá trích hoặc bánh canh hải sản ở gần Blue Galoon, cá măng, nước mắm Phú Quốc nức tiếng gần xa ngon miễn chê, rượu vang sim được chế biến từ trái sim chín, hồ tiêu Phú Quốc. Đi du lịch bụi cần cẩn trọng với những bụi cây trên đá, bởi trong đó có thể có những tổ ong nếu không cẩn thận trẻ em hoặc người lớn đều dễ bị ong đốt.

Phương tiện đi lại: Khởi hành từ TP.HCM có thể đi xe ô tô hoặc chọn máy bay đến Rạch Giá rồi đi tàu ra Phú Quốc. Đi từ Hà Nội thì chọn chặng bay Hà Nội – Phú Quốc.

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Tuyệt thật đấy  :cuoi1: 
Muốn đi du xuân quá

----------

